# Kurbellänge?



## Ani (31. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Mädels, was haltet ihr von kürzeren Kurbeln, hat jemand von euch damit Erfahrungen gemacht?
Ich bin zwar ca. 1,68 groß, habe aber leider eine sehr kurze Schrittlänge, daher ist Überstandshöhe für mich auf jeden Fall ein Thema. Bei der Kurbel habe ich momentan eine "ganz normale" Länge, müsste dann 175 sein, oder? Nun habe ich aber gelesen, dass bei kurzen Beinen auch keine küzere Kurbel ratsam sei (klingt ja auch logisch), also 170iger. Jetzt frag ich mich, ob man das wirklich merkt, bzw das bei kurzen Beinen auch vorteilhaft ist, oder ist es eigentlich egal, wer hats schonmal ausprobiert?


----------



## crazyeddie (31. Oktober 2009)

hier ein bisschen lesestoff: http://www.customcranks.de/de/kurbellaenge.html

ich will am neuen bike auch mal eine 170er kurbel probieren. meine größe/schrittlänge: 172,5/79,5.

worauf ich noch achten würde, ist der sogenannte q-faktor (außenabstand der kurbelarme). die deore xt baut zum beispiel mit 180mm sehr breit, was bei menschen mit kurzen beinen zu einer sitzposition führt, die spontan an john wayne erinnert. die xtr liegt mit 168mm im normalen rahmen der aktuellen kurbelgeneration mit integrierter welle, sehr schmal wird die neue sram xx 2fach mit 156mm. am schmalsten geht es sicherlich mit einer alten vierkantkurbel mit sehr kurzem innenlager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab mir das auch schon mal überlegt, zumal mir ein Bekannter sagte, dass seine Ex-Freundin mit einer kurzen Kurbel plötzlich grad so abgezogen sei. Bin aber trotzdem nicht so ganz überzeugt, weil damit ist auch der Hebel schlechter, den man zur Verfügung hat. Gut, dafür müsste man nicht von so weit oben runtertreten. Außerdem gibt´s die Kurzen halt nie im Sonderangebot :-( Bin jedenfalls weiterhin skeptisch...


----------



## trek 6500 (31. Oktober 2009)

bin 1,70 , schrittlänge 80- fahre normale 175 er länge - ohne probleme . was führt euch zu der annahme , eine kürzere wäre besser ? wo genau sollte der vorteil liegen ? greez , kati


----------



## scylla (31. Oktober 2009)

@ani
wie groß ist denn deine Schrittlänge?

Bei annähernd 80 cm Schrittlänge wie bei crazyeddie halte ich kurze Kurbeln für Unfug, außer man ist extrem untrainiert (ist bei den Leuten hier im Forum wohl eher nicht der Fall  )
Ich habe mir - mit einer Schrittlänge von 82cm- zu Anfängerzeiten, als ich wirklich noch null Ahnung hatte auch mal so ein Ding andrehen lassen. 165cm  Kurbellänge 
Die Begründung des Verkäufers war, dass die meisten Damen so etwas fahren und es ergonomischer sei. Entweder er hatte keine Ahnung und hat nur die Marketing-Parolen der Konzerne weitergegeben, oder er wollte einfach ein überteuertes Lady Produkt an die Frau bringen. Ich habe allerdings ziemlich schnell gemerkt, dass so was nicht taugt. Die Kraftübertragung ist durch den kleinen Hebel einfach nicht gegeben. Also ist die sündteure Lady-Kurbel auch gleich wieder rausgeflogen... 

Letztens habe ich dann beim Händler wieder in irgendeinem Marketing-Heftchen geblättert und bin auch auf kurze Kurbeln für Frauen gestoßen. Begründung hier: Frauen hätten weniger Kraft in den Beinen und kämen deswegen mit den langen Wegen von normalen Kurbeln nicht zurecht  Von kurzer Schrittlänge war noch nicht mal die Rede 

Wo die kurzen Kurbeln wirklich Sinn machen, sind eigentlich nur sehr kleine Menschen mit kurzen Beinen.

Gruß, scylla


----------



## FlowinFlo (31. Oktober 2009)

scylla schrieb:


> Letztens habe ich dann beim Händler wieder in irgendeinem Marketing-Heftchen geblättert und bin auch auf kurze Kurbeln für Frauen gestoßen. Begründung hier: Frauen hätten weniger Kraft in den Beinen und kämen deswegen mit den langen Wegen von normalen Kurbeln nicht zurecht



Ich höre Archimedes im Grab rotieren...


----------



## scylla (31. Oktober 2009)

Hab ich mir auch gedacht. 
Leider gibt es immer noch Marketing-Menschen, die uns Mädels anscheinend für ziemlich unterbelichtet halten


----------



## scylla (31. Oktober 2009)

Ach ja, die Interpretation des Verkäufers, den ich dann (spaßeshalber) zu dem Flyer befragt hatte hab ich ja ganz ausgelassen:
Bei langen Hebeln hätte man einen größeren Weg runterzutreten, und Frauen hätten nicht die nötige Kraftausdauer, das so lange durchzuhalten bis der Kurbelarm unten ist 

Seis drum... ich dreh jetzt mit meinen total unergonomischen langen Kurbeln ne Runde im Wald


----------



## trek 6500 (31. Oktober 2009)

...was ja oft anscheinend auch zutrifft-wenn ich ab und an solche damen im hibike oder in anderen bike läden sehe , mitsamt freund - dann machen die mir schon den eindruck von : ...oh ja , das rad möchte ich , das sieht schöööön aus ......


----------



## Ani (31. Oktober 2009)

schrittlänge müsste ich nachher noch mal nachmessen, war aber auf jeden fall unter 80cm, da bin ich mir recht sicher, daher ja auch das interesse an dem thema.
ich würde es jetzt auch nicht generell unter "frauenverarsche" sehen, zB hat das speci pitch in der größe s die kurzen kurbeln serienmässig verbaut (hat das zufällig jemand,  )

so, jetzt aber erstmal ne runde fahren *aufs rad schwing*


----------



## Pfadfinderin (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab das echt mal bei Fahrrad Zimmermann gehört:
Verkäufer: Was für ein Rad suchen Sie denn?
Sie: Ein Schwarzes.... Ich hätt mich echt fast weggeschmissen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echinopsis (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe an meinem einen Hardtail eine 170mm Kurbel, am anderen und dem Fully eine 175mm und muss zugeben, dass ich keinen Unterschied feststellen kann. Für die 170er habe ich mich auch eigentlich deshalb entschieden, weil der Rahmen mit der verbauten 80mm Gabel ein recht tiefes Tretlager hat und ich mit der alten 175mm Kurbel öfter mal Boden- bzw. Wurzelkontakt hatte. Schneller oder langsamer bin ich durch den Kurbeltausch aber nicht geworden und bei 81cm Schrittlänge sollte das auch Wurscht sein.

Gruß Tine


----------



## scylla (31. Oktober 2009)

so, dank nicht aufgeladenem Lampenakku schon wieder daheim 

Bodenfreiheit ist echt ein Argument. Genauso wie Schrittlänge unter 70 cm oder Probleme, eine anständige Kadenz hinzukriegen. 

Gruß, scylla


----------



## schlammdiva (1. November 2009)

Ich fahre inzwischen an allen Bikes 170mm bei 1,58m Größe/Kleine
Hatte zwischenzeitlich an einem neuen Bike erstmal 175mm, gab aber direkt wieder Probleme mit den Knien. 
Für mich sind 170 also optimal, aber es ist wie mit allem, jeder empfindet es anders und da hilft nur probieren.


----------



## Lenka K. (2. November 2009)

Ich (1,64m klein) hatte an meinem ersten Bike 175mm Kurbel. War halt damals so üblich. Auch das Rad war eigentlich für mich zu gross (17') aber 'was kleineres gab's nicht. War nicht unglücklich damit, kannte nichts anderes.

Dann hab' ich mir einen Fully gekauft, in richtiger Grösse (S=16) und mit einer 170mm Kurbel. Und gleich fiel mir das pedallieren viel leichter. Ob's nur/auch an der Kurbel lag, weiss ich nicht, jedenfalls bin ich mit der 170mm Länge total zufrieden und werde bei meinem nächsten Bike bestimmt darauf achten, dass es wieder 170mm Kurbel hat.

Grüsse,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Radlerin (3. November 2009)

Ich bin 1,60 mit *gefühlten* 1,00 Schrittlänge  und fahr außer an einem Rad überall 170er Kurbeln. Fahren kann ich auch mit 175ern, aber den "runden Tritt" (fahre halt viel Singlespeed), hab ich auf 175er nicht, nur auf 170ern. Kurze Beine = kurze Kurbeln.


----------

